
How much do YouTube celebrities charge to advertise your product? - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/414/how-much-do-youtube-celebrities-charge-to-advertis.html
======
rurban
Kylie Jenner is now a billionaire. Only by clever self marketing and ad
targetting.

[https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.forbes.com/sites/natalierob...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.forbes.com/sites/natalierobehmed/2019/03/05/at-21-kylie-
jenner-becomes-the-youngest-self-made-billionaire-ever/amp/)

